# Recipe // Roast Canada Goose



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

For the story of this hunt, see here.









Needed:

1 Whole Fresh Goose, plucked, waxed, and gutted.

1 lemon

1 apple

1 whole bulb of garlic

salt

Preheat the Oven to 325 degrees

- First remove any excess goose fat from the ends and cavity of the bird.

- Prick all over the bird with a pin (so all that delicious fat has somewhere to escape)

- Then Rub the entire bird with 2 halves of a lemon.

- Place the 2 halves of lemon in the chest cavity, along with 1 sliced up apple, and an entire bulb of garlic (with the top sliced off)

- Sprinkle salt all over the bird (use more than you think you should, trust me)

- Place the bird on a rack in a roasting pan and put in the oven for 45 minutes or until the breast meat temp is between 125-135

- Once the Breast temp is reached carefully cut out the breast and put aside covered with tinfoil. (The meat will appear almost raw, do not despair, this is correct)

- Return the bird to the oven until the leg meat reaches a temp of 175-185

- Preheat a cast iron pan on the stove top and with some of the goose fat removed earlier. Allow the fat to melt.

- Remove the bird from the oven and carefully cut the legs off (I found I had to twist the legs to separate them from the bird)

- increase oven temp to 390 degrees

- Place both the breasts and legs skin side down in the hot pan for 2 minutes, and then flip over and do the same on the other side.

- Flip over once more so the skin side is down and put the entire pan in the oven for 8 minutes.

- Remove, and slice 

The meat should never be cooked more than medium rare, goose is NOT like turkey, you don't want to cook it through, or you will be chewing that bad boy all night long. Goose is like the steak of the sky, and WHO in there right mind cooks steak past medium rare?









Do NOT throw out all that delicious fat sitting in the bottom of your roasting pan, and in the cast iron pan, save that! Strain it through a sieve and place in a mason jar in your fridge, fry eggs in it, add it to soups etc.

I currently have the goose carcass boiling with some onions, celery, garlic, and carrots to make stock for the Goose Irish Stew I will be making with my Breasted Goose meat from yesterday 

All Goose, all the Time. If you aren't eating goose, I don't know what you are doing with your life. Get some goose in ya! I guarantee it will change the way you look at meat as a whole.

Cheers,

Mrs. Clever Moniker.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Sounds deeelicious!!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Wow! I. Am. Hungry. It looks amazing! Good job.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

This sounds and looks awesome! I nominate you guys to host the first forum wide goose dinner!! It sounds like a lot of work and food, But how much can everyone eat when we will all have bandanas tied around our faces, gangsta style? Hahaha
Be well,
SF


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

put jalapeno peper and wrap with bacon on the grill i never ate goose but thats how i would try it like wood ducks


----------



## ndspecial (Nov 28, 2012)

THATS IT now its time i go kill a goose.


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

ndspecial said:


> THATS IT now its time i go kill a goose.


You won't regret it!


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Mrs. Clever Moniker said:


> Goose Roast 1.jpg


This looks so much better then stew. Too bad we have no geese around here, we have to settle with this:


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

mr moniker is a lucky lucky man you are not only beautiful,your a good shot,and a amazing cook, what a amazing woman and ya'll seem to be very happy together that doesn't every day


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Davidka said:


> Mrs. Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> > Goose Roast 1.jpg
> ...


Bahahaha, that is one heck of a recipe! I am making goose Irish stew tomorrow,willl post a recipe for that one too


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

bigron said:


> mr moniker is a lucky lucky man you are not only beautiful,your a good shot,and a amazing cook, what a amazing woman and ya'll seem to be very happy together that doesn't every day


Making me blush


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey Mrs. Moniker, May i ask, Why hasnt Mr. Clev been on here lately? I havent seen him post much.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> Hey Mrs. Moniker, May i ask, Why hasnt Mr. Clev been on here lately? I havent seen him post much.


I was out deer hunting last week and Mrs. Moniker changed my slingshot to "target" bands, so I didn't get out hunting all that much. Women eh?


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Clever Moniker said:


> SuperMonkeySlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Mrs. Moniker, May i ask, Why hasnt Mr. Clev been on here lately? I havent seen him post much.
> ...


He is intimidated by my multi-faceted awesomeness, and is not really sure where he stands anymore  He has also been killing Geese left right and center, but I am sure fears that his daily "Geese successes" will become monotonous  He will be posting a review of the new slingshot he got in the mail any day now  (and he continues to forget to log out of his bloody account)

-Mrs. Clever Moniker.


----------

